# PHD Synergy ISO7 or a 100% Whey Protein?



## TNR22 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive been using PHD Synergy ISO7 for around 5 weeks now and am starting to see some gains....would I be better with a 100% Whey Protein instead?

Im new to bodybuilding so any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

synergy iso-7 is more of an all in one but i'd consider it more of a weight gainer and their flavors are nice (the choc & strawberry) it is not bad at all but it is on the pricey side. whey on the other hand is perfect post workout and doesn't have all the carbs that is in iso-7. if its whey your after check out some of the sponsors on this site that do bulk as they are cheaper and of same quality if not better. i personally use MaxiRaw so i'd recommend them and their flavors are nice (choc & strawberry).


----------

